# Can I use dog shampoos on me?



## Amaryllis

Okay, I know this sounds stupid, but can I use dog shampoo on my own hair? I've developed serious allergies to artificial scents, and I've only found one hypoallergenic shampoo and I'm not thrilled with the results, other than my head isn't itching anymore. I've found no hypoallergenic conditioners.

For dogs, however, the options are endless. My groomer has 5 different hypoallergenic options. (She's off this week or I'd ask her.) I pay an extra $3 a groom for what she uses on Kabota, it's a shampoo/conditioner in one and it makes his fur so soft and shimmery.

Could I use it on me?


----------



## Bird-Dog

I don't see why not...I mean, detergents and surfactants are detergents and surfactants, right? It might be too harsh for chemically treated hair but if you're a wash-and-go with virgin hair I say give a try.

As a side note, you may want to research "no poo" (shortened from "no SHAMpoo")...baking soda, citric acid, water and you've got yourself shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Miss Bugs

I use bio groom on myself, it's awesome lol I have always had totally unmanageable hair, all the human products I have tried have done nothing..after seeing an ad for "wen" I looked it up...it was similer to my bio groom so I tried it.. works great, for the first time in years I can have my hair down without turning into a big puffy frizz ball lol


----------



## Amaryllis

Thank you! I felt stupid asking, but I'm glad I did.

I have long hair (that I spent 3 years growing out because it grows slowly) and it's dyed. I'm only 37, but I've been going gray since I was 17. I tried the "no poo" thing and it stripped the dye right off my hair.

I'll try the bio groom. Before the allergies spread to shampoo/conditioner, I had found the perfect combo and had nice curls. Now I've got a ball of frizz atop my head, and after spending 3 years growing it out, I'm very unhappy about it.


----------



## zhaor

I guess a similar question would be can you use human shampoos on dogs. The issue is suppose to be pH balance or what not right? If that were true, I'd think the same would apply to humans. Still I've known people that used horse shampoo cause they liked how their hair turned out. I've also used human shampoo on my dog just fine in a pinch. Seems like the concerns are usually about sensitive skin with dogs so I'm not so sure about a sensitive scalp but if it works, then why not.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze

When I had really long hair (it was down to below my knees) I used horse shampoo and conditioner and I never had a problem. I would think that dog products would be fine too. 

Companies used animals for product testing for years (some still do, sadly) so I would think that if it wouldn't hurt a dog then it would be safe for a human to use.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

The issue with using human shampoo on dogs is that it's too harsh. The pH is wrong, but dogs also have much thinner skin than humans. Humans have 6-7 cell layers in their skin, while dogs have 1-2. So dog shampoo should be really mild, milder than baby shampoo (which is also too harsh for dogs).


----------

